# Problem mit Threads und Sockets



## Fabian23 (15. Mrz 2006)

Huhu zusammen,

ich habe einen Client und einen Server geschrieben. Der Server empfängt in einem Thread die Clients und startet für jeden Client einen neuen Thread. Der Client hat einen Thread, in dem er auf dem Socket "lauscht".

Jetzt besteht das Problem, dass wenn der Server beispielsweise 2x hintereinander was sendet, dass der Client nur den ersten Befehl erhält. Der zweite scheint im Nirvana zu verschwinden. Kann es sein, dass der Thread auf der Client Seite gerade bei der Abarbeitung des ersten Befehls ist und deshalb vom zweiten gar nichts mitbekommt?

Das Problem ist ziemlich übel, da ich zurzeit auf der Server-Seite hinter jedem Befehl ein Thread.sleep() machen muss, damit die Befehle nicht zu schnell gesendet werden. Dann klappt alles ohne Probleme.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich mit der Vermutung bei den Threads richtig liege und vor allem, wie ich das lösen kann?


Danke und Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## Stiewen (17. Mrz 2006)

Hi Fabian23,

ich kann mir vorstellen, dass du so schnell wie möglich eine Antwort haben willst, aber meinerseits würde ich gerne noch ein paar Source Zeilen sehen ... besonders die, in denen steht, was du mit den Informationen, die du sendest machst... 

Danach fällt mir nur noch ein, dass du vll eine Nachricht sendest und dann die Verbinidung im Bezug auf den Srteam ODER das Socket schließt. Würde also wieder unterstützen noch ein paar Zeilen zu posten.

Lösung: Schick am besten noch mal ein wenig Quellcode von Server- und Clientseiten.

MfG Stiewen


----------



## Fabian23 (20. Mrz 2006)

Hallo Stiewen,

danke für Deine Antwort. Komme leider jetzt erst dazu, etwas Code zu posten.

Erstmal der Code vom ClientListener:


```
public void run() {
  try {
  	this.socket = new Socket(Props.getIP(), 6666);
  	
  	while(true) {	
  		if (this.isInterrupted()) {
  			break;
  		}
  		
  		if (this.socket != null && this.socket.isClosed()) {
  			this.interrupt();
  		}
  		
  		Thread.sleep(10);
  
  		this.input       = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(this.socket.getInputStream()));
  		this.printWriter = new PrintWriter(this.socket.getOutputStream(), true);
  		
  		if (this.input.ready()) {
  			line = new StringBuffer(this.input.readLine());
  			
        // ---> Die Bearbeitung der Befehle... Mittlerweile ca. 1000 Zeilen Code <---
  		}
  } catch (InterruptedException e) {
  	e.printStackTrace();
  	this.sendDisconnect();
  	
  	this.interrupt();
  } catch (IOException e) {
  	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Client auf Port 6666 konnte nicht geöffnet werden");
  } catch (Exception e) {
  	e.printStackTrace();
  } finally {
  	if (this.socket != null && !this.socket.isClosed()) {
  		try {
  			this.socket.close();
  			this.socket = null;
  		} catch (Exception e) {}
  	}
  }	
}
```

Und der Code vom ServerClientListener:


```
public void run() {		
  try {
  	while(true) {		
  		if (this.isInterrupted()) {
  			break;
  		}
  		
  		if (this.socket != null && this.socket.isClosed()) {
  			this.interrupt();
  		}
  		
  		Thread.sleep(10);
  		
  		in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(this.socket.getInputStream()));
  		pw = new PrintWriter(this.socket.getOutputStream(), true);
  		
  		if(this.in.ready()) {
  			line = new StringBuffer(in.readLine());
  		
  		  // ---> Die Bearbeitung der Befehle... Mittlerweile ca. 1500 Zeilen Code <---	
  	  }
  } catch (InterruptedException e) {
  	e.printStackTrace();
  	
  	this.interrupt();
  } catch (SocketException socketException) {
  	//TODO
  } catch (Exception exception) {
  	exception.printStackTrace();
  } finally {
  	if (this.socket != null && !this.socket.isClosed()) { 
  		try {
  			this.socket.close();
  			this.socket = null;
  		} catch (Exception e) {}
  	}
  }
}
```

Problem ist, dass wenn ich vom Server beispielsweise zwei Befehle direkt hintereinander zum Client schicke, der zweite Befehl im Nirvana verschwindet. Ich hab' mir das bis jetzt so gedacht, dass der Thread auf der Client-Seite immer noch am Abarbeiten ist oder gerade schläft und gar nichts von dem zweiten Befehl mitbekommt. Könnte das sein? Und wenn das das Fall ist, wie kann das ich das beheben, weil dadurch natürlich das Protokoll nicht zuverlässig ist.


Danke und Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## Stiewen (20. Mrz 2006)

Hi Fabian23,

also als ich gelesen habe, dass du denkst, dass Java zu langsam ist um zwei Befehle nacheinander zu empfangen, dachte ich: Was ist das denn für ein Idiot! :-D Jetzt, wo ich gelesen habe, dass du 1500 Zeilen dazwischen hast, würde ich mich am liebsten aus diesem Thread entfernen, weil ich keine Ahnung hab, ob das jetzt stimmt, was ich mir so denke, also leg das jetzt nicht auf die Goldwage: 

1. Meiner Meinung nach, wäre die Bearbeitung von 1500 Zeilen Source dazwischen echt sehr viel ... 

andererseits:

2. Ich denke, dass die Nachricht "wartet", bis sie angenommen wird, also in Form von BufferedReader.read() und erst nach ein paar Sekunden verwirkt.

Lösung a) : (Kannst du die Zeilen nicht kürzen dazwischen? Oder die Aufgaben auf 2 Threads ausbauen? Is zwar unlogisch, aber wenns am ende funzt... ) --> Nur, wenn das genannte 1. stimmt.

Lösung b) : (Dein Prob muss irgendwo anders liegen.. sry, weiß net wo.) --> wenn genannte 2. stimmt


----------

